# new Honda 3000is surges



## seabass (Feb 4, 2017)

I have a fairly new Honda 3000is, less than 10 hrs my guess. Lately it just surges when its running, on eco throttle or not, just surges. Ive had the carb off and cleaned out, drained all the fuel and replaced. still doing it... any ideas?


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

My guess is there is still a trace of shipping preservative in the carburetor, it has to be squeaky clean for the engine to run properly. Try choking it as it is running, the extra fuel may flush it.


----------



## seabass (Feb 4, 2017)

It ran perfect when I got it, only used it a couple times. Then it sat for a month or so and been surging since. If i pull the choke a 1/3 out it will smooth out....


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Do you use Stabil or equivalent gas stabilizer to offset the garbage gas (Ethanol) we now have to buy? "Ran fine initially, sat for a month, now surges" is a classic example of fuel circuit issues. Add SeaFoam and let it run, you may be lucky and it'll clean things up, saving a carb rebuild or replacement (Thanks EPA :-(((( ) "Cleaning" a carb isn't what it used to be, now I let them soak overnight in carb cleaner, go after every orifice with fine wire and blow out with compressed air. After that, steady diet of gas and Stabil with occasional SeaFoam and all my small engines are happy.


----------



## seabass (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks Ill try that. Ive been cleaning it like crazy and now have it running smooth but it stumbles when transitioning from low idle to hi idle


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

My Honda seems to like Sta-Bil Marine (blue color) mixed w/ the gas. No surging even after gas sitting in the tank all Winter.


----------

